# Converting DCS to DCC.



## dave2657 (Feb 25, 2008)

I expect that this has already been answered somewhere but here goes...Is it possible to convert MTH DCS Locos to run on DCC layouts? If so, please could you outline the major works involved to accomplish this.

Thanks
dave2657


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Page 30 of this thread..............Jim

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think page 30 answered the question at all. I've asked about this several times, and the answer as I understand it is that MTH is planning to release locos that can run on DCC commands. It's not clear at all how they plan to do this. I think I remember reading that they were planning to make it possible to get DCC commands over the air, via a radio throttle? In my opinion that's not an interesting solution--I don't want to have a seperate throttle for MTH on DCC--I want to be able to run MTH loco with my existing DCC setup.


Doe anyone know the status of the MTH-on-DCC deal? 


For a long time now the thing that's stopped me from investing in any MTH locos is the proprietary control system. I completely agree that DCS is excellent and has a lot of really great, foward lookig features. They'd sell a lot more stuff if they made it run on DCC


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

you will just have to wait for PS3 systems to come out. Then you change the DCS board in your loco, since it is not a software upgrade. 

Since you will have to change hardware, why dont you gut the system now and install a decoder?


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

to a point you are right but if you gut the board you will lose the sound 



protosound 3 will translate the dcc signal on the bord so it will run but you cannot program itwith dcc or change the power curve ......


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes you could pull the DCS board and install a DCC decoder, but one of the reasons MTH locos cost more is the built in DCS. It'd be economically foolish. I suppose you could pull the DCS, repalce it with, say, QSI, ad sell the DCS board to someone who wanted to put DCS in a non-MTH loco. But I doubt that it's easy to do.


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

why do you doubt that it is easy to do? Actually MTH locos are wired pretty well so striping one isnt that hard. I have taken a challenger apart and it was most difficult to separate the boiler shell from the chassis. I think it took an hour. Once apart, all the wiring is right there for you to change. A hudson comes apart in 30 seconds. Ditto on how accessible the wiring is. Its not that its hard at all. 

But if the real question was: When can I run my MTH engine under DCC AND STILL have the superior sound of a DCS loco, the answer stands. You have to wait for Protosound 3.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I suupose when I was saying "hard to do" I was thinking "find someone to buy the DCS board and instal it in a non-MTH loco." I know it can be done, I just have little idea if it's hard or not.

But I agree--why remove one of the most attractive things about an MTH engine


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I would think one negative to the idea of converting to a "pure" DCC decoder right now is losing a unique MTH feature, the absolute speed "control" where the tachometer can tell the true speed of the loco. It turns out that the QSI can do something similar, but I do not believe it can be set to "stay" at a precise scale mile per hour. 

Anyone know when Protosound 3 will be available in large scale? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes you could pull the DCS board and install a DCC decoder, but one of the reasons MTH locos cost more is the built in DCS. It'd be economically foolish. I suppose you could pull the DCS, repalce it with, say, QSI, ad sell the DCS board to someone who wanted to put DCS in a non-MTH loco. But I doubt that it's easy to do. 

Humm - I dont know if this is true. Any loco with sounds installed is going to be about the same price as a current MTH loco.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe. I got a USAT S-4 and a QSI card for $304. The closest MTH model, the VO1000, is 4377 at Wholesale trains

Aristo Pacific plus QSI comes to $554. MTH Hudson is $671.


Closer than I thought. The Hudson is vastly better in most respects. I'm looking forward to protosound 3


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Have a look at the link below to another thread. Not exactly what you asked, but very related. I’m not sold on Proto sound 3 (PS3) and its operation on DCC, this thread tells some of the troubles I had.

MTH loco compatibly with DCC?
I’m not really up to speed on the MTH PS2 system, but thinking out load, what happens when you place a DCS loco on DCC track, does it light up and start making sounds? What I’m thinking here is sort of what I did in the linked thread above. If the board can be powered by DCC, but not controlled, you could use a DCC decoder to just control the motor. If the DCS board can be powered (again not controlled) by the DCC you will get basic motor sounds because the sound part of the board will sense the motor turning via the optical sensors.

This may be acceptable for some, but they wouldn’t be able to control the sounds via DCC. This may be okay if the DCS PS2 sound makes random sounds like a Phoenix board does.

I believe the MTH PS2 locos run on normal DC track power right? Maybe if the PS2 board won’t power from the DCC single, maybe a simple voltage regulator and capacitor smoothing circuit could be used to give the board DC to power it from a DCC signal.

Any of this sound like a simple solution for someone not wanting to gut their MTH locos?

Alan


----------

